# counter strike 1.6 crashes



## Wooooop (Nov 4, 2005)

counter strike 1.6 crashes
just randomly crashes sometimes, dont know why, screen just goes black, or freezes.
spybot sd dunzt find nethin and virus checker aint found nethin. 
help plz?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

What are your computer specs?

Have you updated your video card?

What resolution are you running the game at?


----------



## lostchris (Dec 1, 2005)

they jsut put another update out maby a day or 2 ago check that out.


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

overheating?


----------



## lostchris (Dec 1, 2005)

also i know it sucks but reinstall cs


----------



## Wooooop (Nov 4, 2005)

well i reinstalled cs, that didnt help.
i dont know much about my computer, except its sumthin like 1.7ghz and i have bout 2.5 gigs free space, my video card is fine, (got some driver updates etc. and i can already play much more hardout graphics games neway)
and it freezes at the two resolutions ive tried, 1024 x 768 and 800 x 600


----------



## Smety (Sep 18, 2005)

This is gonna sound stupid, but did you download it or is it legally bought? Because I . . .er . . .a friend has found some bad things that can happen with illegally downloaded games


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

go figure.


----------



## Wooooop (Nov 4, 2005)

i bought it.


----------

